
The easiest way to think of what is Ethereum, is as a programmable Bitcoin - faiz_ethos
https://www.ethos.io/what-is-ethereum/
======
mimixco
Programmability (Turing completeness) was left out of Bitcoin on purpose due
to the security risks it creates. You can find a couple of anaylses on
Solidity, the Ethereum language, which show that it is anything but "solid."

